# Legolas Magic Quiver?



## RangerStryder

You know Legolas loves to shoot arrows, but the gift of Lorien Bow and arrows and quiver from Galadriel kinda confuse me a little bit. That quiver can only hold 2 dozen arrows (24 arrows) and in the on-coming battles for him esp. in Helms Deep he trully needs more.

What do you think happen, is that a magic quiver that produce non-stop arrows or he use "foreign" arrows on his Lorein bow?
Does he recycle them after battles?

Your opinion?


----------



## Sammyboy

I believe he 'recycled' his arrows, it states in Fellowship of the ring that after the encounter with the wolves just after they had failed to scale Caradhas that Legolas went round and picked up all his arrows except one that got burnt.

IMHO he did this throughout, and when he couldn't find his own I bet he picked up what he could, whether they were men's arrows or those shot by Orcs.


----------



## Ithrynluin

The real question is how grossed out must he have been, picking up orc arrows? His expression had to have been priceless.


----------



## Aisteru

I think he mostly picked up his own arrows. Granted, a well made man arrow might do the trick, but I think his Lorien bow would destroy any other quality arrow. And I bet he kept some of the arrows that he came with. Those might hold up.


----------



## Durin's Bane

RangerStryder said:


> That quiver can only hold 2 dozen arrows (24 arrows)


Just cause real world quivers hold 24 arrows doesn't mean tha fictional quivers can't hold more.
And if I remember correctly he was searching for arrows half way (or something) through the battle for Helm's Deep. So I take it there weren't much of a difference between Lorien made and Orc made arrows...


----------



## RangerStryder

Durin's Bane said:


> Just cause real world quivers hold 24 arrows doesn't mean tha fictional quivers can't hold more.


 
Hmmm What I said about Legolas' quiver holding 2 dozen arrows...that is fictional. (I read it somewhere and I do have a link to where they reproduce Legolas Bow and Quiver.)

The reason I asked this is to see If youre an archer like Legolas in thick of the battle and getting enough arrows is going to be a problem. Do you think he recycle/re-use arrows from the dead bodies beside him or theres a surplus nearby (which is typical for defensive stance in siege.). And if that quiver is really magical...then I see a reason for Legolas maintaining his "cool" in battles such as in Helm's Deep where he got time to boast his kill with the Dwarf.


----------



## Bucky

Legolas gets a new bow in Lorien, shoots one Black Rider, then is in the fight at Parth Galen.

He must get additional arrows from the Rohirrim prior to Helm's Deep - that's obvious he would reload before a major battle & there's no time to make his own.

Gimli tells Legolas he's killed two orcs & Legolas replies:

"Two? I have done better, though now 
i must grope for spent arrows; all mine are gone. Yet I make my tale 20 at the least."

Well, Legolas, we will all agree, was a pretty good shoot, right?

So, he must hold 20 arrows or so in his quiver.

And, using spent arrows means he's used Orc, Rohirrim & Elvish arrows already.

Most likely after the Battle of Pellanor Fields, he's using Gondorian arrows.

But, Legolas DOES run out of arrows; The only 'magic quiver' is in Peter Jackson's movie where the quiver is always full.


----------

